# Getting into the sport, questions.



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Well after a month long debate of whether or not to get a bigger boat, I found that getting a motor was looking impossible and out of my budget. I then started looking into getting kayaks to fish skinny waters rather than getting a larger boat to fish larger waters. I have done a bit of research and here's what I think I am going to buy, unless I can be convinced otherwise. For myself, 6' and 270#s, I will be buying an ascend fs12 for 699.99 and getting the girlfriend (5'4" 125#) a ascend fs10 for 499.99. I found that these yaks are modified more for fishing and would save me a little time in modifying a different model. I know that the modifications can be half the fun though, with that said I will have plenty to do still even with these models. 

1.) Whats your opinions on these yaks for beginners, what are some similarly priced other options.....and yes I have read the post on the fs10 on here so I do know a few of your thoughts....but feel free to share them again.lol.

2.) How often do you dump/fall out of your yak when you first started. We are looking at starting in late march and early april and I want to know if putting in this early would be a bad idea for beginners. How about learning on small lakes this early?

3.) I have read many different posts on other forums on exactly how to mount transducers, through hull, putty, pool noodle filled with water, etc. What has worked for you? And what would you recommend without drilling holes under the waterline. (I'm thinking of getting a 3.5 Inch lowrance unit with down imaging, I think its the elite 4xdsi unit for $200 and running it off of a deer feeder battery rather than the 8AA method....learned from more research. Thoughts?

4.) Would you advise floating small rivers/ large creeks at first or paddling upstream and then fishing back down stream....back to the vehicle? 

5.) Just to see some ideas, whats your favorite mod?

Thanks, 
Sean


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> 1.) Whats your opinions on these yaks for beginners, what are some similarly priced other options.....and yes I have read the post on the fs10 on here so I do know a few of your thoughts....but feel free to share them again.lol.


SeanStone,
I don't think you could go wrong with your choices. There are more and more people doing exactly what you're doing...getting into kayaks due to the cost of operating, towing, etc. a larger boat and all that it takes to keep it up.



SeanStone said:


> 2.) How often do you dump/fall out of your yak when you first started. We are looking at starting in late march and early april and I want to know if putting in this early would be a bad idea for beginners. How about learning on small lakes this early?


Not dumping is about keeping your body inside the perimeter of the kayak. In other words DON'T reach out past the outside line of your kayak. Pretend there's an invisible wall all around your kayak and you can't reach past its' edges. If you're reaching for something in the front or back of your kayak, keep your body and body weight low in the centerline of your kayak.

As far as getting in and out, there's a technique of using your paddle as a third leg to the shore that will give you stability. Getting in and out at the shoreline is best...it can be done at a boat dock, but I don't recommend it.
Just the same, until you're entirely comfortable with it all, I recommend getting a dry bag with a full change of clothes and storing it in your kayak's sealed compartment.







SeanStone said:


> 3.) I have read many different posts on other forums on exactly how to mount transducers, through hull, putty, pool noodle filled with water, etc. What has worked for you? And what would you recommend without drilling holes under the waterline.


I wouldn't dream of drilling a hole in the hull!  I use a block of Duct Seal (electrical putty) and it has worked flawlessly. It takes a while for the water temperature to become accurate, but that's not a going concern of mine. Having the transducer inside the hull allows you to forget about it getting caught on anything...in or out of the water. 
Here's a pic of mine, inside my Future Beach Trophy 144.












SeanStone said:


> 4.) Would you advise floating small rivers/ large creeks at first or paddling upstream and then fishing back down stream....back to the vehicle?


It's probably a personal preference, but I'd like to avoid the vehicle moving/parking thing, so I'd park where I could paddle upstream and fish my way back to my vehicle.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought my kayak last spring, and have never had an issue with tipping. I've never really even felt unstable in it, unless I was standing (I just need some practice with that one). I do have a sit on top though, I don't know if that makes a difference or not. It does make it a lot easier to get in and out though. Also, if I need to get something out of the back I can just sit side saddle or turn all the way around and face backwards. 

The only thing I've done with my kayak was add a rod holder and moved the one that was already there. I want to add the same lowrance unit, you're looking at, this year. Lowrance also has a scupper hole transducer mount I'd like to check out, and maybe make myself.

My favorite thing I've done for my kayak was the cart that I made.







It was quite a bit of work, but I'm proud of it.
I'm sure you won't be disappointed with buying a kayak, have fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

just bought the fs10 a few weks back the reviews are what sold it for me have not had out yet but will soon good luck with your purchase sure you will be happy


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I bounced around your blog a bit. Looks like you're down around Rocky Fork Lake area/Aberdeen Ohio ish? If so, you're going to go apeshit having a kayak. SO much fun water down that way. Rocky Fork Creek down to the Paint Creek chutes is worth owning a kayak just to fish that a few times a year. Paint Creek, Ohio River, Ohio Brush Creek....OH MY!!!
It also looks like you're a multi species guy with a liking for the kitties. If so, you might want to lean towards a sit ON TOP kayak. YouTube a couple videos of some salt wter guys hauling fish over 50 pounds into their yaks...you may really appreciate the benefits of a sit on top when fishing for stuff over 20 lbs.

As far as taking your maiden voyages in cold water temps. You probably know what the smart thing to do is, but if you opt for the other, do a ton of research on cold water paddling safety and stay very, very close to shore with a buddy.

Favorite modification was buying boat big enough and making space for my dog. Even crappy fishing days are fun with the doggies along. (No offense, but he's a damn better fishing partner than my wife...OR my girlfriend.)
Second favorite was bagging up my iPhone and adding a bluetooth speaker. Everything is better with good tunes!!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.
Bowhunter, do you think they make paddles strong enough to allow a 270lb. Guy to lean on it to get in the kayak like that? I had planned on picking up an aluminum paddle from bass pro for 60 bucks, i would hate to bend it on the first trip.

Bubbagon, thanks for looking at the blog....and your analysis of my fishing would be correct. I do spend more time fishing for cats, mostly because they are one of the few species that you can target at night. We have talked about our kayak adventures many times and have already planned several trips. We want to fish the shawnee state forest ponds, ohio brush creek, tranquility wildlife area ponds, and possibly the scioto river. It hadnt occured to us that we could yak rocky fork creek and paint creek too. It appears that we have a good bit of water to prospect this year. I'm pretty pumped to fish ohio brush creek for smallies, we wade it all the time and have a blast with rebel wee crawls, but were limited to areas within walking/ wading distance.

I dont look to catch many huge fish from our kayaks, but i wont rule it out. I know we can get into some nice carp on some lakes down home, some of which exceed 30lbs. Fighting and landing a fish that large would be a challange


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Since your gf is going with you take 2 vehicles and park one at your end destination. 

If you're mostly fishing creeks and rivers I would skip the fish finder. Maybe a cheap hang over side model just fro reading depth on Scioto or other large cat infested waters. 

Just my advice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> .......do you think they make paddles strong enough to allow a 270lb. Guy to lean on it to get in the kayak like that? I had planned on picking up an aluminum paddle from bass pro for 60 bucks, i would hate to bend it.....


Look into Quick Blade paddles, made by Milford olympian Jim Terrell. Not cheap, but you get what you pay for. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Bowhunter, do you think they make paddles strong enough to allow a 270lb. Guy to lean on it to get in the kayak like that?


I try not to lean on the handle between the kayak and the shore...like the guy is doing in the video. I keep 95% of my pressure/grip placement at/on the kayak and 5% on the paddle, toward the shore.




SeanStone said:


> I'm pretty pumped to fish ohio brush creek for smallies, we wade it all the time and have a blast with rebel wee crawls, but were limited to areas within walking/ wading distance.
> 
> I dont look to catch many huge fish from our kayaks, but i wont rule it out.


I've had an outrageous amount of success with Rebel Crawfish for smallies, walleye, saugeye and huge channelcats. I was trolling on a local reservoir with 2 Rebel Crawfish (brown w/ orange belly) and caught my limit in less than 2 hours of channelcats. 1 - 14", 2 - 18", 1 - 22", 1 - 24" and a 26".









I won't go fishing without my kayak!  It's the best thing that has ever happened to me, for fishing. I consistantly catch more fish and bigger fish.

You and your girlfriend are gonna have a blast!
Bowhunter57


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Since your gf is going with you take 2 vehicles and park one at your end destination.
> 
> If you're mostly fishing creeks and rivers I would skip the fish finder. Maybe a cheap hang over side model just fro reading depth on Scioto or other large cat infested waters.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly on having the gf drive. Lol. I plan on fishing for cats at night in some of the larger creeks/ rivers so depth of a hole, and structure layout will be important to know. we had planned on fishing from the bank at night and using the fishfinder to drop our baits near but not in structure. We will make an effort to ask for permission if possible.

Bowhunter, those are some nice channels, i bet it was a blast. Nothing wrong with a little selective harvest. Gives those big kitties more food. 

What do you guys use for waterproofing your tackle. I thought about getting the plano waterproof boxes. They are 12 bucks apiece and i'd probably need 6, 3 for me and 3 for the gf....which is going to be expensive. I dont mind since i'll have hundreds of dollars in tackle in them, but i just wanted to hear what others have done before i make the purchase.

Also, do you guys buy rod floats or have you ever used them? I thought about getting a couple in case we tip the yak. They would definately be worth the investment if they worked.


Sorry for all the questions, but i know when it warms up everyones going to be on the water and not on the web. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

RF Creek down to the Chutes: (Shhhhh.... )


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If you are worried about dumping then you might look at a SOT model (I think its the fs12T) . In my first year of use I have not came close to falling out or tipping my SOT. I think I would fall out before it would tip. Due to this I don't worry too much about water temp, water proofing, or float/tie downs. You are exposed to more drips and splash in the SOT but I never get too wet.

As for the transducer, Im either buying or making something like the Liberator from MADD Frog gear. Its a swing arm that mounts to the side of the kayak. Thanks again by the way lol.

I just put a rudder on my kayak that I made from a walmart cutting board, two fishing line spools and the metal frame of a caster wheel. Its a marvel of ******* engineering. Im still waiting for my foot pegs to ship so I can hook it up but I think it will work well and sure beats the $200 It cost to buy one. I also installed an anchor trolley which is very easy and made a pvc scupper cart. I would have already post pics of these on here but my wife used up all the phone data for this month.

Milk crates are awesome, they easily strap down to the kayak and you can mount anything you want to them. I dont like drilling holes or putting screws in my kayak so instead I mounted extra rod/net holders and a light pole to the milk crate. I have also seen guys mount stabilizer arms and other stuff to milk crates. They also double the space of your cargo area.

See ya out there.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> RF Creek down to the Chutes: (Shhhhh.... )


A few friends of mine made that float last year and I cant Wait to go this year. I just hear its hard to time it right so that there is enough flow but not too muddy to fish. But with that scenery I would be fine with the float without the fishing.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Kayak's are a wet sport, you will get wet. Don't bring anything with you you are not prepared to lose, it happens. Somebody on the kokosing more then likely found about $80 with of spinnerbaits in a nice Plano box,I cried like a baby. If it can't get wet, dry box,I hook them somewhere on the boat. You will lose stuff, we all have.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Walmart in chillicothe has Plano liqua-bait boxes 3 packs for $15 in the clearance isle. They come in a 14x9x2 clear plano box but it is not water proof. So each one is about 4x8x2. You get 4 boxes for $15. They were at Waverly walmart also but I bought the last one.

The only thing I have lost so far was the crank to my abu reel. I set the hook on a big channel went to reel him in and no crank.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Just trying to eliminate the learning curve. I dont wanna lose gear if i can avoid it. I plan on attaching everything to the kayak that i can via leashes or bungies. 

Rustyfish thanks for the heads up. I have more boxes now than i use. Seems like i get a new tackle box every year that comes with 4 to 6 boxes so i have a good bit saved up. I'll probably buy a few of those waterproof boxes just to be safe anyway.

Thanks for everyones advise. Its much appreciated. I have changed my mind once again, and i will be getting a sit on style if kayak for me and my girlfriend. It just seems like a better fit for our style of fishing. Were going to wait until the first of march and go pick them up, so i have a little bit of time to hear other tips and suggestions. 


Thanks again.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

notsure if you understood my post, the 3 small ones are water proof but the large one that holds them is not. But they do not have dividers.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

StuckAtHome said:


> Kayak's are a wet sport, you will get wet. Don't bring anything with you you are not prepared to lose, it happens. Somebody on the kokosing more then likely found about $80 with of spinnerbaits in a nice Plano box,I cried like a baby. If it can't get wet, dry box,I hook them somewhere on the boat. You will lose stuff, we all have.


Yes, tie it down . . . all of it!!! and ditto on the waterproof Plano storage. Also, take your boat out for a test run without gear and purposefully tip over a few times, then you'll get a feel for what you'll want to avoid as far as movement on your yak fully geared up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Careful not to have anything your legs can get caught in, good way to drown

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I think peoples first reaction when they start yak fishing is.to tie everything down with leashes,paddle rods boxes and anything else that can come off. All this really ends up doing is becoming one big tangled mess and as stucky pointed out a good way to get caught up on a dump. I would recommend just use some of the bungie kits to keep gear secure. 

As for the waterproof boxes i think they are a good investment . They are only 3 bucks more than the other boxes . Waterproof also means they are filled with air and float when you dump . 

You won't know what you need on the water or how things need to be set up for your liking until after the first few floats. Then after that its just a constant evolution ,and dilemma on what to take or what to leave at home muhahahah.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bought the kayaks friday night from bass pro. I was wondering if someone saw the monte carlo with 2 kayaks going down I275 or SR. 32? The guys as bass pro had a good laugh as we straped them to the roof.

I ended up getting a sand colored ascend fs12t for my girlfriend, and i bought a red malibu x 13, because it was clearanced at 30 percent off....too good to pass up even though it was red. It had an extra 100lbs of weight capacity. Its always good to have a little extra insurance.

We also bought 4 rod holders, scotty for amanda and attwoods for myself.....we had differing oppinions. Lol.We got 2 carlisle day tripper paddles, 3lb grappling anchors, paddle leashes, paddling life jackets, 4 rope cleats....didnt feel like we needed a trolly system.., and a 12 volt deer feeder battery for the fishfinder. 

Just wanted to make the post to let everyone know that i listened to their input and let you guys know i wasnt wasting your time. Thanks again.

My buddie got a frontier new canoe as well. That thing is a tank. I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats on the new gear! Now have fun starring at it o.o

Atleast until its warm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

My Malibu x13


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Amandas ascend fs12t


























Thanks again.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bon3s said:


> Congrats on the new gear! Now have fun starring at it o.o
> 
> Atleast until its warm
> 
> ...


Warm...lol....why wait. Were getting them registered tomorrow and taking them out Saturday.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice looking yaks you have there. You might have to keep an eye on her, that seat looks like a lazyboy, I'd fall asleep half way through the trip. LOL. 

I bet you are itching to try them out. It looks like mid 50s to 60 this weekend. Im hoping to try out the new mods if I can get someone to come sit with the wife and new baby.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are awesome looking yaks, man. I really like that Malibu.
You're set up for a friggin FUN year, man!

If I could, one thing on anchors. The set up you described with the grappling anchors and rope cleats is fine for flat water. But for moving water, it could be problematic if your anchor gets stuck. 
I have about 3 dozens horror stories of buddies getting anchors caught and wedged in moving water. But there's a safe alternative. 3 lb rubber coated dumbbells and what's called "clam cleats" are the standard issue deal for moving water.
Just something to consider while you're rigging if you're gonna be on any moving water.
Here's a quick video of what I'm talking about. From about 2:30 - 3:15 describes a river anchor set up.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm also a newbie looking to get a yak soon. I've been looking at the old town vapor 10 angler and the ascend fs10. I'm leaning more toward the fs10. I'm 6'1" 220# and I think that will work fine to stay in my $500 budget. Which bass pro shop is better to check out Cincinnati or the one up north. I'm dead center between the 2 but didn't know which one has a better selection of kayaks and fishing gear.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can't remember the last time I used an anchor. It always seems more of a hassle than it is worth. Boat positioning becomes so much a part of the deal that I don't really notice I am doing it most of the time. 

I suppose if I was trying to set up on some crappie or something, I would want some stability with anchors fore and aft.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I anchor all the time but i catfish a lot. I also like to stop at structure and hit it hard while drifting. The 3# grappling i have can be used open or closed and it locks. If you hook it on as a loop all you "should" have to do is paddle up stream a little and the hook "should" come out. And mine was $10 so if it has to be cut then oh well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Those are awesome looking yaks, man. I really like that Malibu.
> You're set up for a friggin FUN year, man!
> 
> If I could, one thing on anchors. The set up you described with the grappling anchors and rope cleats is fine for flat water. But for moving water, it could be problematic if your anchor gets stuck.
> ...


Thats a good point ....I'll be very hesitant to anchor in swift moving current now. Thanks for th tip.


Streamstalker....we fish for everything....i have no doubt that i'll have 15 different species of fish in the yak this year. (I caught 18 last year.) Crappie are on the agenda this weekend actually. We will probably float fish more than anything but until the water warms up we'll fish slow and verticle jig some panfish. We will also toss some baits out for cats every now and then as well. Its nice to have the option.

Boosted awd fun, the bass pro in cinci had a good selection of ascends but thats about it. They had 1 ocean yak, 2 malibus (1 now), 1 random brand, and the rest were ascends. The ascends are nice yaks judging by the looks, but weight capacity was too low for me. 350 max. If i had to do it over again i would have got one shipped to me and got the one, in the color, i wanted. With that said i am happy with my malibu and i wouldnt have gotten it that cheap online.

Rusty, we have our grappling anchors tied at the bottom and then ran to a zip tie at the top. I think its called a break away rig. If the anchor gets stuck all we have to do is apply pressure and the zip tie will break, releasing the anchor. I'm sure theres videos on youtube that can help explain it better. Were taking our yaks to rocky fork saturday or sunday to crappie fish. I cant wait for the creeks to heat up.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea thats a good idea im changing my anchor. I have a rope front to back and my line clipped to that, but i think the zip tie is better.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

rustyfish said:


> Due to this I don't worry too much about water temp, water proofing, or float/tie downs.


Because of this and other post I made about not worrying about leashes or tie downs because I had never lost anything. I felt an update was due. There is a brand new sliding 40" measuring board board floating around paint creek lake. Had just purchased it for kayak wars and was on the water for 20 min before I knocked it off. It floats but the water in the lake flows like a slow river this time of year and it went under.


----------

